# First wild



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

So I have a chance to get a female imbellis along with either a stunning blue alien hybrid or a beautiful and highly unique domestic hmpk. I was hoping to breed so I am A: wondering if imbellis and domestics csn succesfully breed and B: if i can house the hybrid and imbelis toghether. I can only get one male and have never had wilds before although I have aleays loved the look of Imbellis and hybrids. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok cool! Is it possible to cross the imbelis with domestics too?


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

domestic bettas found in pet stores are usually a variation of the original betta splendens, and are often considered as "betta splendens".

these species are all in the "splendens complex" and can be crossed, though some are crossed with difficulty.

-betta imbellis
-betta splendens
-betta mahachai/ensis
-betta smaragdina
-betta stiktos
-betta siamorientalis


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok so the tank im using for either the alien or the imbelis hasnt been aquascaped so far ive used the last of any gravel i have in it although Im planning on getting more white stones so theres more room for any root plants I get. Ive never aquascaped any tanks for wilds before and was just curious if anyone has any tips and tricks they can give me along with that im hoping for some suggestions on plants and decor.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Dark substrate, tannin stained water, plenty of plant cover, and dim lighting will give you the best behaviour and colouring in most species of wild betta (I believe some species do come from more clear water environments but these tend to be mouthbrooders). 

Also the top of the tank should be completely covered. This means no spaces around cords or tubing, or holes for feeding. I use cling wrap for smaller wilds. I would have to say jumping is probably one of the leading causes of death for wild bettas in captivity. 

I'm a purist, so dislike hybridisation. However, if you do hybridise your fish and sell them on, please specify as clearly as possible that they are hybrids. This is my biggest issue with hybrids. Some of these species are highly endangered in the wild, and you don't want a breeder accidentally introducing hybrid blood into an otherwise pure line.


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok thanks,should the substrate i have in the image be ok? Its not very dark but its what i have. Im considering doing a carpeted floor anyways so hopefully its ok? I also got some plants and a lid today too. I got a large anubiad, a sword, and and "assorted loose plant" (thanks petco) I think the lid covets everything ok but ill try to upload some photos of the complete setup tommorow just to be sure. I have decided i will probably end up getting all three bettas instead of just two (cause im that great at making decisions). 

The image is upside down 😑 the plsnts are a wallpaper. The only thing in the tank at this time is substrate.
View attachment 964844


----------

